# Ginger just groomed



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I just finished grooming Ginger and thought I would share some pics


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She is stunning !!! Love her color .. Good groom job too.. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

FAN-TASTIC JOB!!!!  She is absolutely stunning! I am so envious of her gorgeous long ears and vibrant color!!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you, we think she is pretty special


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks lovely. You did a beautiful job on her.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh, I am envious of her ears tooooo! *looks wistfully at Paris' lil fuzzy things* I do so love big full legs too.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Her legs are sculpted and very well proportioned. She is such a gorgeous color. Now she is ready to hit the town!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love how you did her back legs. Great job!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your nice comments. It means alot to me as I am not a professional groomer just self taught from books and groomers lounge.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow Gingersnap!!! Great job on everything!!! I love her long coat and super job on everything!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Very cute, I too am jealous, of her poofy legs!
Saffy's bracelets aren't quite working!


----------



## gurushell (Jan 19, 2010)

That is awsome! I love that look! My little man was groomed today and our groomer is teaching me, it was my first lesson, I watched! She shows toys! I can't begin to imagine how long that took on such a gorgeous spoo! I really love the reds and you seem to all have so many lovely red spoos in the States and Canada. She is a divine colour! Is she named after Ginger from Gilligans island per chance? She is definatley a glamour!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She looks gorgeous and I just love her pretty ears!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow Gingersnap...she is beautiful. She has such a full, rich coat and fabulous color! Nice job on the grooming.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

How beautiful... and what an awesome job of grooming her, Gingersnap! How long have you been grooming as you'd never know you were doing this as a career.

Karen


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree! Very nice looking, and I love that deep red!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

What a beauty and a fabulous job of grooming.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been doing my own grooming sence I got Ginger, so for about 2 years. You just have to be brave and go for it, believe me there were some early grooms that I couldn't wait to grow out lol. Particularly top nots and tails puffs. Ha Ha


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

You've done a lovely job and she is such a pretty girl.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

When can I send mine over


----------

